
Every Tesla Accident Resulting in Death - bdcravens
https://www.tesladeaths.com/
======
ksaj
It's too bad they don't list competitor cars. Without such a comparison, this
list really doesn't mean anything except "some people die in and around cars."
How is one to know if 41 fatalities is an urgent issue, or the safest among
the competing car models? What are the stats for say, Nissan Leaf or BMW i3?
And of course, the numbers should be taken in context with how many of each
model is on the road, and also how many accidents were not fatal. How about an
estimate of how many of them suffered no accident at all?

The number increasing by year is surely more to do with more people driving
Teslas each year, so that would be expected. Without correlating data, I can
only take this to mean Tesla's sales increase yearly. That's something the
stock holders can be happy about, although not a very nice way to measure
sales success.

It seems the only intent of this site is to discredit Tesla. The lack of
comparative data is highly suspicious.

------
DeonPenny
100 accidents in 6 years is insane

